# Pacific Hallertau Experience?



## eamonnfoley (20/1/10)

Hi, anybody got experience with Pacific Hallertau? I have a fair bit of it in the freezer and cant find much good information about it.

Im hearing its more fruity/citrisy than & not much like german hallertau. Could I use it in say, an american brown ale in combination with chinook?

Say something like:
pacific hallertau & some chinook at 60 min
chinook 15 min
pacific hallertau at 0 min


----------



## KoNG (20/1/10)

Foles,
Check out the flavour of the week section, there a few page thread on peoples findings and experience with PacHal.


----------



## seemax (20/1/10)

foles said:


> Im hearing its more fruity/citrisy than & not much like german hallertau. Could I use it in say, an american brown ale in combination with chinook?




I did a kiwi pale ale with B Saaz and PacHal ... to be honest I found it more spicy than fruity and if anything it tasted a little muted. But I'm a big fan of over hopped american ales so perhaps I'm not the best judge! Here was my hopping schedule.

10.00 gm B Saaz (motueka) [7.80 %] (60 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [7.00 %] (30 minHops 14.4 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz (motueka) [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [7.00 %] (5 min)Hops 1.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [7.00 %] (0 min)Hops


----------

